
Announcing My New Startup Project: The Most Ambitious Yet - dshah
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/13911/Announcing-My-New-Startup-Project-The-Most-Ambitious-Yet.aspx
======
dshah
Anyone been through the "parallel startup projects" of starting a company and
a new human at the same time? Thoughts, experiences?

~~~
charliepark
I've refrained from SXSW pimping on HN, but since it's directly relevant to
your question here ... I have a panel proposed for 2011 on The Life of the
Startup Parent, here: <http://panelpicker.sxsw.com/ideas/view/7715>.

We'll be looking at questions like "How do you balance your role as a parent
with your role as a co-founder? How do you reconcile these two worlds, each of
which would happily consume you completely? How much do you rely on your
(life) partner? Your (business) partners?" and so forth.

Would really love votes, comments, etc.

------
BruteForceIT
Our last child was born during our start-up. I had to learn to
compartmentalize. Your wife will need your help, and that usually means a
solid focus as opposed to a I'll-listen-to-you-while-I-tap-away-on-my-
smartphone kind of focus.

My schedule has remained the same since: I make breakfast for my family almost
everyday, and I block out 5:30-8:30 every night for the kids, and 8:30-10:00
for me and the wife. After she goes down I get back to work and plug away
until around 1 or so.

So far so good. No divorce papers have been served yet. :)

